# Wish Me Luck...



## donniej (Mar 22, 2010)

My GF and me just put in an offer on a house.... but not just any house.  
It's on a moderate traffic street in down-town Philadelphia and is next to a high traffic intersection.  The neighberhood is decent and though the house needs work, we can (probably) afford it.  

You can probably understand why we're excited about buying our first home, but why would we be excited about the traffic?  Because the house is zoned commercial.  The zoning, and that it also has a big yard (rare for Philly!), means that I could at long last have a place to put my "soap works" AND have my own store front to sell it from.  

The keyword is "could".  
The place is "cheap" but commercial real estate requires a big down payment, higher insurance and maybe higher interest rates.  We may not even be able to get a mortgage, though our realtor is optimistic.  *IF* the seller accepts our offer, we get a mortgage and the inspector says it's OK then we'll still be left broke with a house needing repairs.  Not to mention that just the down payment will take what's left of my dwindling savings, since my previous soap works already ate the rest.  

Moments ago we submitted our offer, with a deposit.  We expect to hear back by Wednesday night.  If they accept it, then we proceed to inspection, insurance and securing the mortgage.  

Wish me luck, the way things have gone the past year, I can use all I can get.  
Thank you.


----------



## heyjude (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck, Donnie! I hope it works out for you.   

Jude


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds great!


----------



## IanT (Mar 22, 2010)

Dude... sending you all the positive vibrations from across the nation.... that sounds PERFECT for you!!!

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Sibi (Mar 22, 2010)

I wish you the very best of luck!  I hope you get it!


----------



## carebear (Mar 22, 2010)

good luck


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck Donnie!  If it's meant to be it will happen and if it's not...something more fabulous will come along for you in the futre!  Good for you for going for it...so many people wouldn't!  I wish you the best!

Amanda


----------



## Healinya (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds great! I wish you lots of good fortune!


----------



## donniej (Mar 23, 2010)

Some of your wishes must have worked because they accepted our offer.  

With that hurdle finished, next we work on inspection and a mortgage   :?


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> Some of your wishes must have worked because they accepted our offer.
> 
> With that hurdle finished, next we work on inspection and a mortgage   :?



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Healinya (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## heyjude (Mar 23, 2010)

That's fantastic, Donnie!   

Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 24, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> Some of your wishes must have worked because they accepted our offer.
> 
> With that hurdle finished, next we work on inspection and a mortgage   :?



Oh wow! I really hope everything will work out great for the both of you!
(I just hope you won't make your girl help moving all the huge soap making equipment stuff you've collected so far  )


----------



## donniej (Mar 24, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> (I just hope you won't make your girl help moving all the huge soap making equipment stuff you've collected so far  )



She's pretty tough, she can handle it


----------



## Deda (Mar 24, 2010)

Wonderful news!
Congratulations!
When do you expect to move/close?


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 24, 2010)

Great news!
It's very daunting signing on for that much debt, but real estate is a good thing to owe money on!


----------



## donniej (Mar 24, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Wonderful news!
> Congratulations!
> When do you expect to move/close?



Thank you.  If all goes well we could move in by early June.


----------



## Sibi (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations on your first big step!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh congrats hope it all unfolds nicely for you!!!!!


----------

